# Graphics card fan very loud and spinning very fast, pc not booting



## daniel101 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi there. When I switch on my pc my graphics card is very loud and fast and the pc will not boot. Any ideas? Specs:


- Intel Core i5 750 2.66GHz @ 4.00GHz Quad Core DDR3 System
- Power Supply: OCZ 600w StealthXStream II
- CPU: Intel Core i5 750 overclocked to 4.00GHz 
- Motherboard: Intel P55 (Socket 1156) DDR3 Motherboard 
- RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit
- HD Radeon 5850


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

More info would help , like has this setup ever worked? IS this a new build? Have you made any changes to cause this?

Btw , what your experiencing is the computer isn't posting , which is a direct hardware fault that can be caused by any of the main components of the machine. You should bench test the machine first.


----------



## daniel101 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, it has worked. This happened a few months ago but then it stopped and worked fine again. I originally thought it was the PSU, but because it it is happening again I'm able to inspect further and its definitely the Graphics Card. There is no noise when I try without a graphics card and it seems to boot fine making the usual booting noises. I can't check the display since I don't have another card and the motherboard doesn't have a graphics port. I tried cleaning out dust out of the card to no avail.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you hear the windows login noise? That would be the only way to determine if it's actually booting properly. Course w/o a gpu in the machine it probably won't boot.


----------



## daniel101 (Jun 8, 2007)

emosun said:


> Do you hear the windows login noise? That would be the only way to determine if it's actually booting properly. Course w/o a gpu in the machine it probably won't boot.


I got a card off my friend, tried it and its booting up no problem now. I guess the card is just faulty then so.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Or if his is a less powerful card it could still be the PSU, the 600w OCZ is boarder line for a HD5850.


----------



## daniel101 (Jun 8, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Or if his is a less powerful card it could still be the PSU, the 600w OCZ is boarder line for a HD5850.



I bought it as a system bundle from Overclockers UK. They're sending me a replacement card, it's still under warranty. I guess if the problem persists when I put in the new card the PSU can be blamed. I don't have another 5850 to test it with . Using an 8800GT atm.


----------

